# Zlatan says it’s too expensive to play youth soccer



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 5, 2019)

I’ve been saying this for a while.  I don’t understand why we pay so much.  Zlatan agrees. Lol 










						Zlatan Blasts Biggest Problem With Soccer In America: Pay To Play
					

Zlatan Ibrahimovic bemoaned the ‘very expensive’ pay-to-play model in America, which cost him a pretty penny for his sons to play soccer.




					the18.com


----------



## blam (Dec 6, 2019)

My question is what if a person does not play club soccer? What will she be missing out?

My daughter's team may not have a team next year due to lack of players. Not an expensive club as coaches are volunteers. She is her teams top goal scorer. She also holds her schools sprint record so she is fast. However soccer is her second sport. I am seriously thinking about letting her play rec at a few years older age group and hire her a private coach. But not sure if she would miss out on any opportunities with no club soccer.

What are the pathways for non club soccer players to play college? Get scouted to play for a club and get a free ride at some point?


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 6, 2019)

My dd Varsity HS Soccer team has some really good players who don't have the time or desire to play club soccer.  I see two right now who are Freshman who could start on most ECNL teams and a few of the DA teams.  Why?  Because both are very athletic and super, super fast   One player we know got a soccer scholarship and she didn't play club at all.  Rec only and other sports.  Not power 5 but a really nice private D3 school. Excellent grades+good soccer player+excellent person= Full Ride.  Kid had a balance life of multiple sports without the headaches and politics of pay to play.  I know another family from Temecula who can't afford club soccer and all the travel.  They play AYSO select or something like that and dd is a Sr in HS. 4.5+1450 SAT + Excellent Person+Good Soccer Player=Full ride to D2 school.
Plus, next year my dd can talk to any coach she wants to, whenever she want to.  No pressure and rush at all


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 6, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I’ve been saying this for a while.  I don’t understand why we pay so much.  Zlatan agrees. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This guy is classic and honest.  We should listen to him for advice...….
Zlatan Ibrahimovic, like many European and South American footballers, *did not grow up wealthy*. Soccer was an equalizer for him and countless others in Europe, where everyone has access to the game at minimal cost.
In the U.S. it’s the opposite.* Only those who can afford exorbitant fees are able to play soccer in America.

“It has to be said that the sport is expensive, very expensive,”* Zlatan said. “For example, in order for my children to play in a good football team, I have to pay $3,500 per child. *It is not for the figure, but for the whole concept.”*

It speaks to the root of the problem of soccer in the U.S. Only the wealthiest are allowed to play on the best teams and those who could become stars instead often have no path to playing professionally. *There’s a reason you rarely see a true rags-to-riches story about soccer in America.

“I dislike it very much because not everyone has the money needed and the sport should be something for everyone, because it unites people of whatever origin,” Ibrahimovic continued. “Pelé became a champion without anything, he played with a ball made of rags. Football is the finest sport in the world.”*

Basically he is saying Youth Soccer in Socal is ruining the finest sport in the world because you have to pay to play.  And, give up HS Soccer and travel all over the country on long plane rides and charter a bus if your club can provide one.  The kids needs to PLAY PLAY PLAY PLAY not PAY PAY PAY PAY.....


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 6, 2019)

The key to getting a full ride to college is academics - not soccer. There is no athletic scholarships at D3 schools. You can play college as walk-on as  well without ever being recruited.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 6, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> The key to getting a full ride to college is academics - not soccer. There is no athletic scholarships at D3 schools. You can play college as walk-on as  well without ever being recruited.


Soccer helps get you in the door


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 6, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Soccer helps get you in the door


If you have grades, you don't need help getting in the door


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 6, 2019)

I agree soccer May help a select few but there is way more free money and scholarships on the academic side. Get the academic scholarship and try to make it as a walk on. Most schools don’t have that many scholarships for soccer anyway


----------



## gauchosean (Dec 6, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Soccer helps get you in the door


I used to believe this, but then my kids got into far better schools and got more scholarship money based on their academics. 

If your kid isn't academically inclined then soccer might help but a better investment is is SAT Test taking classes and AP/IB classes.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 6, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> If you have grades, you don't need help getting in the door


OK


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 6, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> If you have grades, you don't need help getting in the door


I agree grades and test scores are the most important, but for non-public schools (and many public schools outside the blue areas) it's not enough.  They are generally looking for the student to be well rounded and to fit into their culture and have other interest besides schools.  That extra something bumps you up from the otherwise available choices a little.

At the highest academic levels grades+ test scores+ athletics even if not enough.  One of the big mistakes many people going Ivy/Top 10 make is cramming their kids with test prep and/or CLC and/or Kumon and/or AP but not allowing them to date/have a life since their personalities are being judged too, as is their public service.

For students carrying high marks scholarships are ways the schools can entice them away from higher ranked academic options.  My goddaughter got into Harvard but was offered a full ride at UCSD, for example.


----------



## focomoso (Dec 6, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Not power 5 but a really nice private D3 school. Excellent grades+good soccer player+excellent person= Full Ride.


D3 schools don't have athletic scholarships at all, so this doesn't make sense.


----------



## MWN (Dec 6, 2019)

Zlatan's comments are limited purely to club soccer.  There are many opportunities for non-club players/parents to play soccer:
1) City Recreational Leagues
2) AYSO
3) the Mexican Leagues
4) Middle School and HS Soccer programs

All of the above generally cost between $45 to $95 per season.


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> If you have grades, you don't need help getting in the door


When everyone applying has "grades", the extras help.


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 6, 2019)

MWN said:


> Zlatan's comments are limited purely to club soccer.  There are many opportunities for non-club players/parents to play soccer:
> 1) City Recreational Leagues
> 2) AYSO
> 3) the Mexican Leagues
> ...


There are also many clubs out there that are very affordable.  One of the things I love about United is that they try to make it accessible (though that's changing now that they are shifting to a more professional model).  There are many clubs out that that cater to the working class community as well.  Even our dear friend Luis' club is relatively affordable in comparable to the others (they do  a great job of getting sponsorships to make it so).  But those clubs generally (though there are exceptions) aren't going to make it into the top 5 regionally (and if they do make it generally won't hang on until 11v11).  They also don't usually come with the bells and whistle: fancy bags and jackets, nice fields, A and B level coaches, multiple tournaments particularly out of state, top level goalkeeper and finishing coaches (so as the kids get older, it's harder for them to compete).


----------



## jpeter (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes the cost bias for club & travel soccer excludes & discorgares a big group of potential players.

Yes there are less expensive options and some limited scholarship available but that doesn't solve the problems mentioned.

BTW  Ayso costs > 100 and they want you do fundraisers,. Most public HS teams need a bunch of fundraisers, ask parents to contribute Transportation costs (100+), want parents to contribute for assist coaches, etc so the numbers from #MWN are pie in the sky.  Latin leagues tend to be  more adorable but cards, uniforms, entry fees added up also but it least it's not thousands..

Futsal is another more affordable option.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 6, 2019)

I agree that affordable clubs have trouble keeping up as it gets to 11 v 11, but I think that has more to do with being denied access to DA/ECNL.  

Top players want to play top players, and low budget clubs are excluded from those leagues. 

It is not the coaching or the jackets.  It is the ability to play the other top kids.


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 6, 2019)

Isn't one of Zlatan's kids though a teenager?  Curious then if/why he wasn't in the LA Galaxy Academy program.  Presumably one possible reason is he didn't want the commitment in case he moved teams again?


----------



## lastkid (Dec 6, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> Isn't one of Zlatan's kids though a teenager?  Curious then if/why he wasn't in the LA Galaxy Academy program.  Presumably one possible reason is he didn't want the commitment in case he moved teams again?


Zlatan has at least one kid in the LA Galaxy DA system.  I presume his kids will move back to Europe with him though.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 6, 2019)

Is there a sport left that doesn't cost a fortune if you want "good" coaches and play at a high level... which means tournaments and travel?  Volleyball isn't it... softball isn't it... basketball isn't it.  I can see some exceptions finding a route playing AYSO or a lower level comp program, but what venues are they even being seen by coaches?  Maybe a fluke "ID camp" at a school?


----------



## aong cangkol (Dec 6, 2019)

AYSO rec cost 160 in my area for 10 games/2.5 months (AYSO extra cost more for uniform etc.).
club is still more expensive but ayso is not in 45-90 range like someone said.
100% sure this is the only country in the world that soccer is an expensive sport.


----------



## Dargle (Dec 6, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> Isn't one of Zlatan's kids though a teenager?  Curious then if/why he wasn't in the LA Galaxy Academy program.  Presumably one possible reason is he didn't want the commitment in case he moved teams again?


His older kid was in a local westside club, but he moved to Galaxy DA midway through the fall season.


----------



## RuffRef (Dec 6, 2019)

The ART or exclusion and monetization of athletics.  i cant understand why pick up basketball is free, but the pick up futsal cost $20-$40 bucks on the same court in the same gym>.  
 Everybody knows the issue, but they want to keep it in the closet. The game is for everyone,,but all the benefits of the game are for the ones that can afford the inflated Co$ts.


----------



## SDMama (Dec 6, 2019)

MWN said:


> Zlatan's comments are limited purely to club soccer.  There are many opportunities for non-club players/parents to play soccer:
> 1) City Recreational Leagues
> 2) AYSO
> 3) the Mexican Leagues
> ...


Our middle school soccer (run by Boys and Girls Club) costs over $200. HS costs $750 if you pay all the recommended/requested costs/donations.  Our local club’s fall recreational program is $300-$400.


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> If you have grades, you don't need help getting in the door


If you don’t have grades soccer gets you in the door. I have a kid with a 3.0 asked to play for Ivy League teams and D3 schools that he never would have gotten into but for soccer.


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2019)

RuffRef said:


> The ART or exclusion and monetization of athletics.  i cant understand why pick up basketball is free, but the pick up futsal cost $20-$40 bucks on the same court in the same gym>.
> Everybody knows the issue, but they want to keep it in the closet. The game is for everyone,,but all the benefits of the game are for the ones that can afford the inflated Co$ts.


Sounds right to me. Maybe add that to the reasons US soccer sucks?


----------



## MWN (Dec 7, 2019)

SDMama said:


> Our middle school soccer (run by Boys and Girls Club) costs over $200. HS costs $750 if you pay all the recommended/requested costs/donations.  Our local club’s fall recreational program is $300-$400.


Those are higher than I typically see, you must live on the coast or a high impact area from a field stand point.  This year I got real lucky, my kid went to play for an inland club team (Coast Gold) in an economically depressed area.  My total club dues were something like $200, plus referee fees and tournament fees (probably paid $400 total for the season).  Our recommended HS contribution was $175 or $275 to help offset the busing costs.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 7, 2019)

Here’s 


The Outlaw said:


> Is there a sport left that doesn't cost a fortune if you want "good" coaches and play at a high level... which means tournaments and travel?  Volleyball isn't it... softball isn't it... basketball isn't it.  I can see some exceptions finding a route playing AYSO or a lower level comp program, but what venues are they even being seen by coaches?  Maybe a fluke "ID camp" at a school?



Soccer is a global sport and a good portion of the elite players come from underprivileged areas.   The point here is that it shouldn’t cost so much to play a sport where it’s basically free in the rest of the world.    You have amazing players in cities like Santa Ana or Anaheim that get zero visibility because parents cannnot afford $3k a year.     Imagine a single Orange County league where you only travel within the County and it’s only $500 a year to play.     The best players make it to to an all star team and they play an all star tournament against LA County and other counties for just a few weekends a year.   From this point you get the USA national team to find the best of the best and take them to academies with all expenses paid (room, school, food).  

Today, It’s madness to see u littles teams traveling all over SoCal at flight 3/bronze level or even silver paying close to $3k in some cases. 
Eliminate these scdsl/csl leagues and make it one league. 

Make it affordable and easy for parents to commit to the sport and kids to have fun and flexibility to play another sport.  Don’t make it a year round commitment unless you get to academy and even there give them some flexibility to do other high school sports for a few months.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 7, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Here’s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree.  
But it will take a parent revolt to make it happen.  No way the current league and club structure will give up the money.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 8, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Here’s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't hire coaches with an accent, that "played at a high level in Great Britain", for $500 per year.


----------

